# Always carry your paint in the Boot



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

The people in the blue car had a 25-litre (5.5 gallon) bucket of paint on the back seat when they had the accident.

Theambulance driver refused to let the female paramedic out of the ambulance because she couldn't stop laughing - - - he said she wasn't being professional.

He treated the sad looking driver – apparently, he was overcome with emulsion.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Andrew, been shown before. :lol: 
They were russian to work.

Dave p


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I only just received it and hadn't know that it had been shown.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It still makes me smile.   


I have a memory like an elephant.
Especially for useless information. :wink: 
Dave p

I like this one.


----------

